
CryptoCelebrities – Collectible one of a kind celebrity smart contracts - polskibus
https://cryptocelebrities.co/
======
yohann305
oh no, this is not a bad joke! After crypto kitties, now crypto celebs, what's
next?! When i thought we hit a new low, i can still be surprised. Am i not
seeing it for what it is?

